# Donald Grey Barnhouse - Commentary on Romans



## Mayflower (Jul 31, 2004)

Who knows this autor,and who knows his commenatry (4 vol. set) on Romans ? Is it worty to buy ?

Ralph


----------



## Scot (Jul 31, 2004)

Dr. Barnhouse was the pastor of Tenth Presbyterian church before James Boice. I haven't read his Romans commentary but I think it would be a pretty safe buy. I used to listen to re-broadcasts of his radio program a few years ago. I think every show that I heard was on Romans. They were all pretty good from what I remember.


----------



## voided user1 (Aug 14, 2004)

To my knowledge, pretty much anything coming out of Tenth Presbyterian in Philadelphia is good: Barnhouse, Boice, and now Ryken.


----------

